# Celsius S36



## Corsair_Fan (19. Februar 2021)

Servus zusammen

hab mir ne gebrauchte S36 geholt. Meine Frage ist jetzt ist es normal das die Pumpe immer aufdreht und sich dann wieder runter regelt und das pfiepen.

Hab den CPU2 Anschluss auf W_Pump gesetzt und das Profil auf "Lüfterprofil" Standart kann es leider nicht deaktivieren. 
Und die Pumpe pfiept immer noch. Oder kann es sein das die Pumpe ne Macke hat oder muss es vielleicht auch so sein?

Wäre supi wenn mich jemand helfen könnte bei den Thema


----------



## Abductee (19. Februar 2021)

Häng die Pumpe auf einen Anschluss der nicht geregelt wird oder wo du die Lüfterkurve auf "Full" stellen kannst.
Ansonsten mit einem Adapter direkt ans Netzteil.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (19. Februar 2021)

4Pin Anschluss


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

CPU_FAN2/WP  oder CHA_FAN1/WP verwenden.
Also es ist richtig aufgesteckt.
WP steht für Wasserpumpe.
Kann sein das man das im Bios noch umstellen muss auf WP.
Musste im Bios etwas stöbern.
Findest Du im angehängten Plan in Zeichnungspunkt 3 oder 32
Normales surren könntem an evtl hören je nach dem wie ruhig es ist und wie empfindlich man ist.
Aber ein Fiepen ist eher ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (19. Februar 2021)

ist an den CPU_FAN2/WP Anschluss angeschlossen
aber im Bios kann ich noch "Profile" einstellen Silent, Performence, u.s.w. kp ob das die Pumpe betrifft oder Pumpe und die Lüfter


----------



## GuterUser112 (19. Februar 2021)

Stell die Lüfterkurve im Bios manuell auf 100%. Fractal werbt damit das keine weiter Software für die AIO benötigt wird, daher gehe ich mal davon aus dass die AIO die Lüfter intern ansteuert. 
Kühlt die AIO richtig? ein Fiepen der Pumpe weist meist auf ein Defekt hin.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (19. Februar 2021)

Temps sind gleich zum DR Pro4
Hab grade mal bissel geschaut der "Punkt" heißt Water Pump Setting aber nur die Lüfter drehen nur schneller oder langsamer je nach Wahl.

Vielleicht ist auch die Pumpe defekt und deswegen hat er sie mir verkauft. Hatte eh nur Ärger mit dem Verkäufer.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (21. Februar 2021)

was mir auch auffällt die Pumpe regelt sich ständig hoch und runter normal im PWM oder eher nicht?


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2021)

Naja klar, wenn du du ne Lüfterkurve aktiv hast, wird die Pumpe da genau so gesteuert wie ein Lüfter


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. März 2021)

Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> was mir auch auffällt die Pumpe regelt sich ständig hoch und runter normal im PWM oder eher nicht?



Nur die Pumpe oder auch die Lüfter? Bei Ansteuerung via PWM sollte erstere innerhalb ihres Regelbereichs den Vorgaben des Mainboards folgen, letztere dann aber natürlich auch. Wenn sie unabhängig davon ständig an/aus geht wird sie entweder mit zuwenig Strom versorgt (sollte bei PWM-Regelung nicht vorkommen, ist aber ein typisches Problem bei Spannungsregelung) oder ist defekt. Normalerweise würde sie sanft bis zu ihrer Solldrehzahl anlaufen und dann da bleiben, bis sich die PWM-Vorgabe ändert.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (13. März 2021)

ich hab wieder alles umgebaut auf den DR Pro4 und der ist definitiv leiser als die Pumpe im Idel.
Unter Last ja gut das meldet er sich dann halt zu Wort.


----------

